# Christmas Gift



## Doug Gray (Dec 24, 2021)

I'm not sure why but the woman in my life (wife and daughter) are gaga for these soap dishes. A simple little wood working project from cedar.
A big switch from my usual shop projects, I did manage to sneak in some bras brads at least. Now I have organic swarf all over my shop.




Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 24, 2021)

Great idea, Doug.   I’m out frantically trying to make a dozen of these.   Waited too long, naw, I have until tomorrow at dawn.


----------



## Doug Gray (Dec 24, 2021)

You've got lots of time.
Pro Tip
If your luck/skill is like mine make 18 and pick the best


----------



## neredryn (Dec 24, 2021)

I've heard about it for a long time, but I've never used it personally. It's about time


----------



## brino (Dec 24, 2021)

Doug Gray said:


> Now I have organic swarf all over my shop.


The cellulose horror!

Brian


----------



## LucknowKen (Dec 25, 2021)

neredryn said:


> I've heard about it for a long time, but I've never used it personally. It's about time


That was my thought right away as well.
Maybe i should try some of that.... soap.


----------

